# Got Ferrets ....



## loveaBetta (Jul 17, 2013)

Im owned buy 7 ferrets Jomo, Sara,Tyler, Banana, Pepper, Hazel, Font 
and 1 cat who thanks he's a ferret


----------



## Cupcake21 (Jan 6, 2014)

I am currently begging my boyfriend to let me adopt these 3 ferrets ($200 for all three & their cage!!) but he says they're ugly & stink. Darn  Maybe one day I will get him to let me adopt one!


----------



## loveaBetta (Jul 17, 2013)

im been owned by ferret sents 1995 my frist 4 ferrets were not fixed so yes a whole hob can smell but found a vet to fix 3 boys 1 girl ferret, i get ferrets at my nerest shelter are petco they are fixed they have no smell


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

I so badly want a ferret but they are illegal here :-(

Yours are so gorgeous! They make me want one even more


----------



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh my gosh! I have three rats, two of which have the same name as your ferrets! I have Hazel Darling of the Roly Poly Pudding, Lady Pepper of the Spice Cake, and Little Lily the Lollipop Princess.


----------



## loveaBetta (Jul 17, 2013)

im had rats before too , they are so sweet


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

I used to have a ferret! They have such personalities & I love when they wake up and want to play. Unfortunately, a hawk swooped down & took my ferret, but here is a picture of her passed out at bed time. Aaahh I miss her so much. My poor baby.


----------



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

Araielle said:


> I used to have a ferret! They have such personalities & I love when they wake up and want to play. Unfortunately, a hawk swooped down & took my ferret, but here is a picture of her passed out at bed time. Aaahh I miss her so much. My poor baby.


Oh my gosh! That sound horrible! I would gave destroyed that bird if it took one of my babies! Sprout wings of pure anger and take it back  lol
Sorry for your poor baby


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Ravaari said:


> Oh my gosh! That sound horrible! I would gave destroyed that bird if it took one of my babies! Sprout wings of pure anger and take it back  lol
> Sorry for your poor baby


Yea..well when you see a hawk up close they're a LOT bigger than they look way up high in the sky. I was more scared and upset than anything. I guess that's what I get for living in the country and playing outside with my ferret. I never imagined a hawk would swoop in for her with me right there, but now I know! Will never happen again. I even get nervous when my little dog is outside & I see a hawk now. One day I will get another ferret, though. I have to say they're one of my favorite animals EVER. They're really so much fun. Next time I want three...lol.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

trilobite said:


> I so badly want a ferret but they are illegal here :-(
> 
> Yours are so gorgeous! They make me want one even more


I know how you feel. No ferrets for Californians. Urgh!


----------



## loveaBetta (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm an X Californian my first 3 in 95 were born in baketsfield then we went out of town to las Vegas know back way to bring them in and I worked with the shelter when I left calif in 09 moved to Az I had 10 now I got 7 ferrets


----------



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

Araielle said:


> Yea..well when you see a hawk up close they're a LOT bigger than they look way up high in the sky. I was more scared and upset than anything. I guess that's what I get for living in the country and playing outside with my ferret. I never imagined a hawk would swoop in for her with me right there, but now I know! Will never happen again. I even get nervous when my little dog is outside & I see a hawk now. One day I will get another ferret, though. I have to say they're one of my favorite animals EVER. They're really so much fun. Next time I want three...lol.


My friend has a ferret named Draco that looks a lot like yours.  she had to wait a long time for him, though, because she every time she called asking for a white ferret with BLACK eyes and not red, the people at every ferret place were like "Nope."


----------



## loveaBetta (Jul 17, 2013)

im been owned by ferrets for 20 yrs now and i aways wanted an albino and i didnt get my albino tyler (red eyes) till 2011 i even took in ferrets 2004 thats 5 years befor my move in 09 to AZ


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

I have 3 ferrets at the moment and that seems to be my max. I was wondering how often ferrets and fish go together as pets or if I was just weird. 

I have the pics of them in an album.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

I love ferrets, I think they are absolutely adorable. They are unfortunately too busy for my life style. It's one of those pets that I admire and love playing with, but would not personally own.

However, this little guy stole my heart. He was a special order at my work. I really wanted to steal him away  I sincerely hope he is happy where he is right now.


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

and I have melted. he is adorable.


----------



## PieTime (Mar 16, 2014)

I miss having a ferret; I loved watching mine play with our dog and spring around with his arched back and all the while squeaking!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

loveaBetta said:


> Im owned buy 7 ferrets Jomo, Sara,Tyler, Banana, Pepper, Hazel, Font
> and 1 cat who thanks he's a ferret


lol Your cat is adorable. So are your ferrets it must be interesting having 7 of them


----------



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

Aww, makes me want one (But what animal _don't_ I want...) Especially since there's a blind albino one at my Petco....


----------



## loveaBetta (Jul 17, 2013)

4 seems to be a good number, Jomo (Jan) ,Sara (May) , Tyler (june) had sents babies and 
the 3 poofer sister, Pepper(oct),Font (Jan),Hazel(April) i got at the shelter, all 6 will turn 3 years old driffrent months Hazel Nut turned 3 on April-26-14 

my Banana passed 3-21-2014 her age unknown from a shelter also


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

My ex-husband had a ferret, and I had a cat. When we split, didn't have to worry about custody, he took his ferret and I kept my cat. 

When Squirt- the ferret- went missing, I would get out a Furby. The sound of the Furby talking called him every time. Was kind of funny to hear the Furby saying"me scared" while being dragged across the room by its eyelashes. Squirt also used to like dropping things from above and bombing my cat with objects. Too smart for its own good, sometimes.

The only problem I had with the ferret was that he kept biting my feet and ankles. I swore I was going to soak some socks in Bitter Apple and cure that problem. He was cute and playful, but I don't spend enough time at home to keep a ferret. They require more time and attention then I have to give.


----------

